

Node.js based jsdom 0.2.0 released, now with full dom level 2 & 20% faster - chapel
https://github.com/tmpvar/jsdom

======
chapel
For anyone that wants to see a detailed changelog:
<https://gist.github.com/833296>

I really like the addition of .env because it simplifies the code required to
do what most people use jsdom for. The speed improvements are welcome.

